
Show HN: Create a new neo.mjs app with the 1-liner npx neo-app - tobiu
https://github.com/neomjs/create-app
======
tobiu
More details here: [https://medium.com/@tobiasuhlig/release-announcement-npx-
neo...](https://medium.com/@tobiasuhlig/release-announcement-npx-neo-
app-190f114e73df)

